# Amount of Oxalic acid to vaporize per Warre box?



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

For Langs it's one gram per box, any width (eight- or ten-frame equipment) or size (deep or medium). There's a big difference between a deep 10 frame box, and a medium eight frame, but it's still the same dose.

One gram is roughly one-quarter teaspoon (measuring ones, not tea-stirring ones).

Be sure to take your honey supers off during the treatment. And always wear your protective gear (goggles, mask (w/ acid gas canisters) and gloves. 

A one-off dose will yield a lot of mites (likely in the hundreds), even in a hive with the mite population under control and not really needing treatment. I don't know of any published threshold evaluating the mite-drop levels after a treatment. It can tell you that you have mites, but I can pretty much tell you that much right over the internet since you say you have bees. 

Enj.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

1 gram is just fine.


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

Well let me ask y'all this, started from a 3 lb box of bees late Spring. I don't see any mites on sticky board. Should I do a sugar roll just in case and forget the vaping till mid November? (First frost about November 5th) Just paranoid as neighbor lost all 3 hives last Winter due to "unknown" reasons but he basically dumps bees and forgets them. Me I tend to micro manage my pets and livestock.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, do a sugar roll about once a month from here on out. But keep doing sticky boards every week for three days, too. 

Usually my tests reveal a need to treat - with a series of OAV - from about mid-September through mid-Oct to take care of things, and keep them surpressed until the bees stop flying. Then I do a single one-shot during the broodless interval which for me is somewhere after Thanksgiving, and towards the winter Solstivce. I definitely delay it until the bees are not flying out of my apiary any more for the season.

Enj


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the dosage AND the advice. Doing a roll tomorrow gentleman.


----------

